# Any tractor pics?(city or farm)



## Waltersplows (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's mine
1957 Allis Chalmers WD45 with Regal Heat houser and Freeman loader


----------



## Waltersplows (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry Here's a bigger pic


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Heres one of them i can get more pics sometime


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's my 8n


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

.................................................


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

................


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

heres a few of our rigs....enjoy


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

some more


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's a few of our 8410T and 4020 with a M&W turbo


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

how do you like that M&W?....that 886 i have pictured has an M&W on it too....sounds good but I don't know how much of a difference it makes


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

That 4020 has had the turbo on it since it was new the tractor is a 68' and has 15,000 hours on it and no trouble with the turbo yet,It's on it's 5th tach


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

heres some


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres Creative's two "New" tractors! tymusic 

lil bota & BIG bota! LOL


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

here's a couple of ours '52 John Deere MT-W, and a '45 IH Farmall A



















that's at a small antique tractor show we go to. the IH was mowin' hay the day before

my father and my son on the IH, my daughter and myself on the JD


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my international 3414 loader backhoe


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*1943 Framall "H"*

Heres my "H" use for snow pushing and moving horse manurer and small farm work


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i like H's....they are a good old collector tractor, and the ones with wagon wheels are pretty rare...nice rig


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is some of our junk.

JD 8100 with 7200 Planter 
White 4-210 with J&M 875 Grain Cart
JD 4240 running auger - getting fuel


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Philbilly2;736604 said:


> Here is some of our junk.
> 
> JD 8100 with 7200 Planter
> White 4-210 with J&M 875 Grain Cart
> JD 4240 running auger - getting fuel


Ah the 4240's favorite thing to do........get fuel LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Got to love a MFer LOL


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's a few pics of some older tractors at a farm I work at here and there.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

All good looking stuff. ALC every one has a bucket under it catching whatever fluid it dribbling out, even the Ford! ha ha


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, the concrete floor was about a month old when I took the pics. The building is a 50x100ft Mortan building.
The guy doesn't want to have oil stains all over the new concrete so he bought a bunch of drip pans. LOL I already fixed the leaks on the old Ford truck. Had to pull the tranny out and replace the torque converter seal and bushing and the rear pinion seal. No more leaks now.  He wants me to help restore the ones that are rusted up. I'll give the guy one thing, EVERY piece of equipment/machine starts and runs great despite the bad looks on a few.  The farm it self was established in 1797! Very old stuff sitting around on the farm.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of my old 8n and the Kubota 3010 that I always borrowed from my neighbor.

Also my other neighbors snow removal machine on the farm.


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

And heres my newest tractor.


----------



## mgg1005 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tractor from work Kubota M6800.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

It's great seeing the old Farmall's, you still see many of them still around today in use. I know around here when you see a John Deere from the 50's you will spot 10 Farmall's after that from that era.

They were the top tractor in there day.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

hey Jdeerekid...hows your 7000series planter holding up? 

ours took a poop this year, 2 of the 4 rows quit planting and we can not figure out what is going wrong...its so simple to look at but we can not see anything...very frustrating


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

dirt digger;737147 said:


> hey Jdeerekid...hows your 7000series planter holding up?
> 
> ours took a poop this year, 2 of the 4 rows quit planting and we can not figure out what is going wrong...its so simple to look at but we can not see anything...very frustrating


Its actually a 1240 plateless. I just bought it this past spring and it is the first 4-row planter I have ever used. Everything worked perfect except I need to replace a couple fingers in that are suppose to pickup the seed so it skipped a little bit in the field. 
I wish I could afford a nicer, newer 7000 series, but this one only cost me $200. I put in arround 10 acres of corn with it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dirt digger;730824 said:


>


Nice 4020D. That chrome stack's money. wesport


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks...its a great tractor


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is a couple the first is my brother pulling tractor a Case 1030 on my truck the second is my old Kubota and the last ones are my new Kioti


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are some pics from the farm where I work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice 9200, Nothing Runs Like A deere!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Me playing in the yard.*

Making room a few weeks ago.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

dirt digger;730824 said:


> heres a few of our rigs....enjoy


Im a john deere green kinda guy, but i do love those old mta's, youve got some great looking machines!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Super H. Celebrity driver!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

WEWILLE thanks a lot...we work hard to keep everything in nice shape, its an image thing for us...nobody wants to see rust buckets working fields, it just looks good to have shiny equipment. We try and paint one or two pieces a year..last year i did the IH and we painted on of our haybines...this year i think the baler is going to get hit and maybe the tedder...its more of a hobby for my buddy and i, right now we are both full time college students w/summer jobs but come May we will have careers so hopefully we will sill be able to farm as much as we do now...we are also looking at picking up 70 more acres in hay, so that would be great if we could manage that


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

heres my 1955 farmall 400 all of the IH are gerat looking


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

my 1952 8n 90% restored


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

******* farmer;737792 said:


> Here is a couple the first is my brother pulling tractor a Case 1030 on my truck the second is my old Kubota and the last ones are my new Kioti


nice bota. what model was it? why did you get rid of it?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

vortec5.7;738620 said:


> my 1952 8n 90% restored


i love those little 8N's...the one i had, i bought and rebuilt, had a great time doing it too...so very easy to work on

i sold it, but am seriously thinking of buying another for a little project...i may buy one in a lot rougher condition this time and do a complete restore


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

dirt digger;738678 said:


> i love those little 8N's...the one i had, i bought and rebuilt, had a great time doing it too...so very easy to work on
> 
> i sold it, but am seriously thinking of buying another for a little project...i may buy one in a lot rougher condition this time and do a complete restore


i also just sold that one to buy my new truck but i also am looking for another one it will be harder to find one in worse shape than what i started with


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

My L5030 and L5740


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

1. not mine but we rented 2 of these with dual scraper bowls each pretty sweet to run

2.what i usually run

3.when im not on the grader im on this


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

those aren't tractors....haha, i could bore all of you with my trackhoe/dozer/loader/backhoe pictures.....but this is a farmin' thread

heres a tractor


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

That's quite a weight on the front of that Deere.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;738650 said:


> nice bota. what model was it? why did you get rid of it?


It was a L345DT. It was a good little tractor, no real mechanical reason to get rid of it, just wanted a new tractor. The price was right on the new one and I said what the hell buy it now because I probably would not be able to get it in the future.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

******* farmer;738871 said:


> It was a L345DT. It was a good little tractor, no real mechanical reason to get rid of it, just wanted a new tractor. The price was right on the new one and I said what the hell buy it now because I probably would not be able to get it in the future.


what did you get for the kubota?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I didnt see "Farm" on the title either.*



fisher guy;738781 said:


> 1. not mine but we rented 2 of these with dual scraper bowls each pretty sweet to run
> 
> 2.what i usually run
> 
> 3.when im not on the grader im on this


 Nice rigs. I didnt see "Farm" on the subject title either...I just saw tractors...


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here is ours at work, dragging parking spots - I wish the box was a little bit wider. I spent some time in it over the summer dragging a mower around, but I'm still getting use to it. It has the super-steer function which is kind of nice too. It has it's quirks but overall it's a pretty decent tractor.



















Here she is with a 21' land pride


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

ff1221;738856 said:


> That's quite a weight on the front of that Deere.


that tractor was being used on a pipeline to disk the area before re-seeding...i discovered it off roading one day, pretty cool looking i think


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

dirt digger;738827 said:


> those aren't tractors....haha, i could bore all of you with my trackhoe/dozer/loader/backhoe pictures.....but this is a farmin' thread
> 
> heres a tractor


ok ok lol the first one is considered a farm tractor lol


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

JD with MFWD pushing a light load .


----------



## tiredofsnow (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;730777 said:


> .................................................


JD Dave
What year is your Case?


----------

